# Puritan Exegesis : The Purpose of Repetition



## Wayne (Aug 8, 2012)

Looking back over some of the blog posts by the Rev. Jim O'Brien [ J.O.B.'s Journal ], and he had this back on 10 March 2010:



> Puritan Hermeneutics – What Does Repetition Signify in Scripture?
> March 10, 2010
> 
> As you can see, I have not posted much since the early days of this blog. I found that reading Manton and writing a 600 word essay took about 4 hours. It soon became evident that I could not spend half a working day on that effort, as delightful as it might be. I have been devoting all my energy to the first part of Foundations of the Christian Life, namely, Life from the Father 1.
> ...


----------

